# Humping company



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

When we have company over, Ollie seems to single one person out and will continually hump that person. What do I do to "fix" this?? I tell him NO and pull him off and sometimes gate him in the other room. I tell the person to be firm with him, distract him, etc. but it's really not their problem in the first place and is my responsibility. He can be really relentless about it. :hump: :hump: :hump:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You seem to know he sizes up his audience before he decides. Stop it there. Have him sit and stay next to you. No sizing up who's game, no humping.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Tell your guests not to come see you dressed in attire that stimulates him...lol :smrofl:


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jun 18 2008, 01:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593110


> You seem to know he sizes up his audience before he decides. Stop it there. Have him sit and stay next to you. No sizing up who's game, no humping.[/B]


 :goodpost:


----------



## kez (Aug 21, 2008)

QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Jun 25 2008, 10:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=596650


> Tell your guests not to come see you dressed in attire that stimulates him...lol :smrofl:[/B]


 :goodpost: :smrofl: im sorry i know this is a real problem but that is so funny......


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Buy him a soft bolster pillow. That's what Dixie (yes she is a female!) uses. She had just been spayed when we left FL for MA. We have the same 2 huggable (or hump-able) pillows on our bed in FL which she never went near. She kept "climbing aboard" one of the pillows on the bed here, in MA. I finally said to my husband, "Is she humping that?" to which he laughed and said yes. I was OMG! I didn't know females do that. They the only things she uses. She actually prefers the yellow one over the green one too! At least she does it in private unlike Ollie. Good luck to you. :HistericalSmiley:


----------

